# [SOLVED] Shut Down PC while in BIOS



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I tried Googling it but the only thing someone suggested was



> There is no other way.. why not let the computer boot all the way and then shut it off.. unless you have a very old PC that takes hours to load OS


Again, I know how to "Save and Exit With changes" or "Exit and restart discarding changes" but that simply restarts the computer. If I'm working with a drive that had nothing installed on it and doesn't load, I can't enter it's OS (clearly) to shut the PC down. So what other ways are there to turn it down apart from simply powering it down by the front panel power switch or unplugging the power cord in the back/turning off the PSU [I/O] switch, if there are...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Shut Down PC while in BIOS*

Hello,

If in the BIOS then the only way to shutdown the PC is to press and hold the power button or use the switch on the PSU (if equipped)

There is n other way that I am aware of to accomplish this.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Shut Down PC while in BIOS*

As above, I just switch off the PSU.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Shut Down PC while in BIOS*

Alright thanks. I found out that Ctrl + Alt + Del restarts the computer as well while in the BIOS.. learning everyday.


----------

